# Itachi vs Kabuto: the worst fight in Naruto



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

In my opinion it is (topping the kakuzu vs naruto fight). 

the reason why i call this the absolute worst is because the build up of this fight was huge. we've never gotta see itachi being pushed to his limits, something we could reasonably hope from this one since this was gonna be his last fight in the manga. secondly, the character kabuto have been built up with loads of mysteries surrounding him,plus he was the one of the two last surviving bad guys. so he should've been crazy strong. 

what actually happened was that the fight was totally ruined by the dues ex machina izanami. mind you that i'm not saying that just another new jutsu was what that made it this bad, rather the nature of the jutsu...what it does. once again an itachi fight ends by itachi suddenly revealing to have the perfect new jutsu which totally fits with the demand of plot situation. Preposterous. 

Compare this fight with the brief battle between Nagato and itachi+naruto+B. it wasn't revealed that itachi has some perfect anti-jutsu for chibaku tensei...rather he had to make a clever use of what we already knew he had. which made the fight so much more enjoyable. 

and compared to that, here itachi is suddenly revealed to have a genjutsu like jutsu named izanami, which works works on ppl who can't be attacked by doujutsu/vision...thereby just making the progress of the fight upto that point pointless. In fact making the whole fight pointless since the bad guy kabuto had no answer. Good fights are the other way around...the bad guys are the ones who are overwhelming...and the good guys finding a way to beat them using their resources cleverly.

i mean it'd be a stupid fight if spider man is suddenly revealed to have the power to become un-electrify-able in fight against electro. 

the thing is after being revived as edo tensei, we had the chance to see itachi in the position of good guys, fighting as a good guy. meaning that we had a chance to see him get really pushed and then emerge from it in a really cool fashion, making clever use of what he was already known to have. even if a new jutsu was to be given, it could've been made like so that its no hax situation-fitting problem-solver one shot deus ex machina. 

before now itachi was always fighting from the position of villain, so there was no chance for creating a glorious victory for him then. but after the revival there was this opportunity and kishimoto was in the right path in the nagato fight. which increased the expectation even more from this kabuto vs itachi fight. its the  fight against the penultimate  villain in the series...its fight against one of those 2 masterminds who actually dared waging war against whole  ninja world...its one of the three last fights of whole war arc, the other two being kages vs madara and naruto+b+kakashi+gai vs tobi+bizuus...so we can see how epic it should've been to be one of this trio of battles. But alas no.

and to add insult to injury, its also probably ruined the kages vs madara fight where good guys were actually in trouble.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't read the op but regarding the question in the title, I wouldn't say it was the worst but it was one of the worst


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jun 7, 2012)

One of the worst, but not _the_ worst.

Damn Kishi's massive Itachi boner.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 7, 2012)

It was the worst So boring it wasn't even a real fight.



Edit: Sakura vs Ino was worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 7, 2012)

Mmm...yeah,I was expecting something more exciting,after all it was the Uchiha's brothers Vs Kabuto...then i saw the battle and I didn't like it too much...so yeah,it could've been done better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasn't even a real fight. You cannot call it a fight, when Itachi was trying to help Kabuto from the very beginning. Remember, Izanami is not used in battle, so even Itachi doesn't think this was a fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yakkai (Jun 7, 2012)

It was... yeah. Bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It wasn't even a real fight. You cannot call it a fight, when Itachi was trying to help Kabuto from the very beginning. Remember, Izanami is not used in battle, so even Itachi doesn't think this was a fight.



that's another disappointing aspect. just cause one is trying to help the other doesn't mean the fight between them won't even feel like a fight,as you said and i believe you to be quite right. remember VOTE, naruto vs sasuke? naruto was trying to help sasuke from the very start, still it was a fight,right?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2012)

Kishi made it suck. Both sides were so handicapped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost (Jun 7, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> It was the worst So boring it wasn't even a real fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *Sakura vs Ino was worse.*



I know that you don't really think that.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 7, 2012)

ashher said:


> that's another disappointing aspect. just cause one is trying to help the other doesn't mean the fight between them won't even feel like a fight,as you said and i believe you to be quite right. remember VOTE, naruto vs sasuke? naruto was trying to help sasuke from the very start, still it was a fight,right?



That is completely different, Naruto had to beat Sasuke to bring him back to the village. So that was a fight.

While this one, Itachi never planned to beat/fight Kabuto, he just wanted to end ET from the beginning by helping Kabuto. 

Again, Izanami is not used in battle, they are used to make someone find their true self. 

This was like Itachi trying to help a mental child.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2012)

The outcome was extremely stupid, it just served to Hype and make Itachi even more OP.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Didn't read the op but regarding the question in the title, I wouldn't say it was the worst but it was one of the worst



Oh, I dunno... Kabuto went through months of modifying his own body, even achieving freakin' Sage Mode... And Itachi pulls Izanami out of his arse, throws some flowcharts around, and auto-wins? With no sacrifice or anything? This is almost as bad as him pulling Susano'o out of his arse, although that thing has since become standard practice for any Uchiha clearly out of their depth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, I dunno... Kabuto went through months of modifying his own body, even achieving freakin' Sage Mode... And Itachi pulls Izanami out of his arse, throws some flowcharts around, and auto-wins? With no sacrifice or anything? This is almost as bad as him pulling Susano'o out of his arse, although that thing has since become standard practice for any Uchiha clearly out of their depth.



You got to be kidding me? 

Everyone knew Izanami was incoming the moment Izanagi was introduced.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, I dunno... Kabuto went through months of modifying his own body, even achieving freakin' Sage Mode... And Itachi pulls Izanami out of his arse, throws some flowcharts around, and auto-wins? With no sacrifice or anything? This is almost as bad as him pulling Susano'o out of his arse, although that thing has since become standard practice for any Uchiha clearly out of their depth.



Izanami was as much of asspull as Kabuto's sage mode. Which simply came out of the blue and was extremely convenient for the situation(fighting blind, perfect counters to Uchiha skillset ?).

So your whining makes no sense.

This fight was terrible for other reasons than their jutsus.

The reason why Izanami sucked was because it was overly complicated.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess we can all agree that it was Itachi vs Kabuto


----------



## BroKage (Jun 7, 2012)

579 and 585 were the only action-packed chapters, yet the fight segment itself was 10 chapters long.

Flashbacks, broshit, TNJ and PNJ (Izanami) and PIS (Kabuto not just ending ET to get rid of Itachi and then bringing it back) galore. Even Kishi's golden boy Sasuke was reduced to a cheerleader; guess Itachi's the platinum boy.

So yeah Itachi vs. Kabuto was fucking horrible. When two people who don't have much of a connection to each other battle, you expect jutsu flinging, not a roundtable discussion.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Izanami was as much of asspull as Kabuto's sage mode. Which simply came out of the blue and was extremely convenient for the situation(fighting blind, perfect counters to Uchiha skillset ?).


Kabuto's master had already been one-shotted by Sharingan Genjutsu. Why wouldn't he prepare a counter technique?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought how Pein vs Naruto ended was worse. Atleast it wasn't long.


----------



## Litho (Jun 7, 2012)

Not at all, most of the fight was actually pretty cool. There have been way more boring fights.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> 579 and 585 were the only action-packed chapters, yet the fight segment itself was 10 chapters long.
> 
> Flashbacks, broshit, TNJ and PNJ (Izanami) and PIS (Kabuto not just ending ET to get rid of Itachi and then bringing it back) galore. Even Kishi's golden boy Sasuke was reduced to a cheerleader; guess Itachi's the platinum boy.
> 
> So yeah Itachi vs. Kabuto was fucking horrible. When two people who don't have much of a connection to each other battle, you expect jutsu flinging, not a roundtable discussion.


basically agreed with everything here. their were only like two chapters of fighting. and the only thing exciting about them was kabuto's new jutsu



Red Queen said:


> I thought how Pein vs Naruto ended was worse. Atleast it wasn't long.



they only thing bad was the tnj. and that didn't happen till the fight itself was over. this shit on the other hand. was terrible through out.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 7, 2012)

I enjoyed the fight though, so no. For me, it wasn't the worst. Naruto vs Nagato, now that one was a truly horrible one. 

The fighting portion was great, as both sides were handicapped in different aspects respectively, and there was a good chance that Kabuto could win. 
As for Izanami, so what? Snake SageMode came out of nowhere. Hell, even Jiraiya's own SM came out of nowhere when he faced Pain. 

No, this Fight was pretty good.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 7, 2012)

People expected way too much from this fight before it even started.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd be MUCH happier if Itachi was BL.

... Was so looking forward to Itachi going berserk.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 7, 2012)

Tengu said:


> I guess we can all agree that it was Itachi vs Kabuto



Yes if you care to omit the two saves, chapter 479,485. The non- flashbacks, scenes of 482, essentially restricting the fight to solely Izanami. Yea I supposed you can call it that.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasn't very good (too many handicaps on both sides to be decent), but the worst? No way. The worst imo was Kiba vs Naruto. Ending with a fart Or Sakura vs Ino. Choji vs Dosu was just awful as well.

At least here we got to see a new sage mode with very interesting abilities, and we finally got to see Izanami.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 7, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes if you care to omit the two saves, chapter 479,485. The non- flashbacks, scenes of 482, essentially restricting the fight to solely Izanami. Yea I supposed you can call it that.



I was making a reference to the title, and the other posts.


----------



## ovanz (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasn't even a fight to the death, because:

a) Itachi was already dead and will regenerate from wounds or everything was a genjutsu.
b) Kabuto can't be killed because that won't end edo tensei


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *That is completely different, Naruto had to beat Sasuke to bring him back to the village. So that was a fight.
> 
> While this one, Itachi never planned to beat/fight Kabuto, he just wanted to end ET from the beginning by helping Kabuto. *
> 
> ...



no naruto had to convince sasuke to return to village, same as itachi having to convince kabuto to stop edo tensei. both naruto and itachi found out that they couldn't do that until they beat their opponents(not kill,but definitely 'beat' since neither sasuke nor kabuto was willng to do what naruto and sasuke required of them). 'Just wanting to end ET' doesn't mean that it couldn't be a fight...actually its a common to trope to have fight over some kinda evil trop (or to convince someone to do something like naruto vs sasuke). 

Simply put, itachi had no way of 'helping a mental child' or 'just stopping et' without exchanging blows and jutsus i.e without fighting with kabuto. like how naruto trying to help the 'mental child' sasuke did eventually mean fighting him. kishimoto made it so lackluster this time that he couldn't even do properly what he did in part 1 VOTE...that's 'trying to convince/help someone' into 'fighting him/her first'...the commonest of shonen tropes. 

in any case, its pathetic in itself that one has to argue over whether itachi vs kabuto was even a fight or not.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 7, 2012)

even as a fan of itachi i can admit the fight sucked badly. was there even 3 chapters of fighting? too much talk, and we got 1 whole chapter of genjutsu...lol


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 7, 2012)

i voted no. because it wasn't a fight to begin with. it was just itachi flipping a switch, and converting kabuto (while saving the alliance from chiyo).

if you want a fight, have itachi fight someone that is allowed to be killed.


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

ovanz said:


> *It wasn't even a fight to the death*, because:
> 
> a) Itachi was already dead and will regenerate from wounds or everything was a genjutsu.
> b) Kabuto can't be killed because that won't end edo tensei



true, but it was a fight nonetheless.


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> i voted no. because it wasn't a fight to begin with. it was just itachi flipping a switch, *and converting kabuto* (while saving the alliance from chiyo).
> 
> if you want a fight, have itachi fight someone that is allowed to be killed.



if we are to concede that the very motive of 'wanting to convert/help the opponent/allowed to be killed' would disallow some interaction of exchanging blows from being counted as a 'fight'...then half the shonen hero fights would have to be considered 'not-fights'...including naruto vs sasuke (and almost the whole of rurouni kenshin...one of the pioneers of new gen shonen).


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I enjoyed the fight though, so no. For me, it wasn't the worst. *Naruto vs Nagato*, now that one was a truly horrible one.



Naruto vs Nagato or Naruto vs Pains? Cause there was no exchange of blows between naruto and nagato,except for the throwing of one chakra rod...after which they decided to settle matter with words, not by fighting.

and if we are to include in Pains...then the fight was pretty good,though it wouldn't be strictly a naruto vs pains fight...since other ppl helped there too(hinata and minato)



> The fighting portion was great, as both sides were handicapped in different aspects respectively, *and there was a good chance that Kabuto could win. *
> As for Izanami, so what? Snake SageMode came out of nowhere. Hell, even Jiraiya's own SM came out of nowhere when he faced Pain.
> 
> No, this Fight was pretty good.





any chance of kabuto winning was abolished by the abysmal dues ex machina izanami,which meant that itachi didn't even have to break sweat to figure out a way to defeat him kabuto...he already had his way.

difference with snake sage mode is that kabuto is the bad guy who would eventually lose...i (and i believe readers in general) doesn't mind giving the bad-eventually-losing side some more advantages over the good-eventually-gonna-win side. problem is when a writer gives the bad side something that he can't solve by using the good guy's existing abilities...then he has to introduce a deus ex machina in favor of the good guy,like izanami. 

neither jiraya's SM nor Snake Sage mode was like 'use-it-once-in-battle-right-after-it-got-revealed-and-it-suited-the-situation-so-well-that-win-became-guarenteed'". that's why izanami was the deus ex machina here,not snake sage mode...nor was jiraya's SM(obviously,cause jiraya didn't even win the fight).

so my problem here is not introducing a new element/jutsu in the story...problem is the nature and impact of the introduced element/jutsu. if it provides a sudden,direct way out of a previously seeming to be un-escapable condition...then it is but a dues ex machina.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 7, 2012)

not the worst, sakura vs sasuke was the worst (sakura was stupid and useless)

but yes even as an itachi fan, sasuke fan and up and coming kabuto fan kind of, the fight sucked really badly it shouldn't have ever happened


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> You got to be kidding me?
> 
> Everyone knew Izanami was incoming the moment Izanagi was introduced.



Yeah, but we didn't know that izanami is gonna be exactly what its needed to defeat kabuto,did we?


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> People expected way too much from this fight before it even started.



i did try to explain why the readers were correct in having a high expectation over this fight.


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes if you care to omit the two saves, chapter 479,485. The non- flashbacks, scenes of 482, essentially restricting the fight to solely Izanami. Yea I supposed you can call it that.



true that sasuke played a part...but whatever good he did was way over-shadowed by his general uselessness,which is one other very disappointing thing about the fight. right after sasuke got his power up, i felt we had good reason to expect a good showing from him.

anyways the reason i dubbed it itachi vs kabuto is because itachi was the main player there...while sasuke got side-tracked into support(we don't need to call the naruto vs pains fight naruto+minato+hinata+kyuubi vs pains right?)


----------



## Bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

Sage Mode Kabuto was random, Izanami wasn't, people (myself included) made threads back in 2010 when Izanagi was revealed talking about Izanami. Kabuto being a sage was just random, especially having counters to every Uchiha technique. But it wasn't a good fight and I credit that to Kabuto's flashback in the middle of the fight. But I don't think it was the worse, that goes to Sakura vs Ino.


----------



## ashher (Jun 7, 2012)

Bloo said:


> Sage Mode Kabuto was random, Izanami wasn't, people (myself included) made threads back in 2010 when Izanagi was revealed talking about Izanami. Kabuto being a sage was just random, especially having counters to every Uchiha technique. But it wasn't a good fight and I credit that to Kabuto's flashback in the middle of the fight. But I don't think it was the worse, that goes to Sakura vs Ino.



Plz guys, read the OP a bit (though i must apologize for its length):



> what actually happened was that the fight was totally ruined by the dues ex machina izanami. mind you that i'm not saying that just another new jutsu was what that made it this bad, rather the nature of the jutsu...what it does. once again an itachi fight ends by itachi suddenly revealing to have the perfect new jutsu which totally fits with the demand of plot situation. Preposterous.



So you see introducing izanami isn't a problem...izanami being a deus ex machina is the problem.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea kabuto unleashed some cool jutsus but the fight was garbage to be honest.

But worst fight come on now. Sasori and deidara vs kankuro squad, mifune va Hanzo. Those count as fights believe it or not.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jun 7, 2012)

I won't bother touching on the extremely minor ones because it's easy to call them the worst. Of all of the major fights, this was easily the worst one.

- Sasuke didn't do anything exciting, when a few chapters ago he was supposed to be walking carnage. 

- Kabuto's flashbacks postponed something that me and many others knew would be extremely uneventful. An Itachi fight where he uses genjutsu. So we had to wait out Kabuto's flashbacks just for something arguably just as dull.

- Kabuto's performance was much better than any of us could have expected, but in the end he was beaten in the _most unexciting way possible_, genjutsu GG.

- Itachi was dead and we knew that any blows wouldn't do much to him. Kabuto was not looking to kill Sasuke, Itachi was not looking to kill Kabuto. Kabuto's edo tensei didn't come into play. So it was hard to even call it a fight. 

I vote yes, but I could easily choose one of the more minor fights and pick that one.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 7, 2012)

ashher said:


> true that sasuke played a part...but whatever good he did was way over-shadowed* by his general uselessness*,which is one other very disappointing thing about the fight. right after sasuke got his power up, i felt we had good reason to expect a good showing from him.


But that's contradicting what was showcased, as I stated before "Uselessness means two saves and assistance on almost every play." 

I don't think the fault lies with Sasuke, but your expectations, is rooted in your response.

"Right after Sasuke got his power up"

Thus is your term "Good showing from him" despite it being one of his better performances in part 2, is likely the showcasing of new jutsu?

Given this chapter showcased a potential power up for the EMS, would such really have helped Sasuke/Itachi in this match up? Considering the no kill policy, considering the can't genjutsu policy. 

As I said before I'm all for constructive criticism when need be, but clearly there is very none to be given here.... at least performance wise. 









> anyways the reason i dubbed it itachi vs kabuto is because itachi was the main player there...while sasuke got side-tracked into support(we don't need to call the naruto vs pains fight naruto+minato+hinata+kyuubi vs pains right?)



But the Naruto vs. Pain fight had multiple momentum changes. Also Minato, Hinata, Kyubi wasn't present ON ALMOST EVERY PLAY, now were they.

The current one consisted primarily OF BOTH BROTHERS PLAYING SUPPORT TO EACH OTHER, until Izanami was prepped and ready. Kabuto established and maintained momentum throughout the entire battle, this battle up until Izanami was vastly one sided in favor of Kabuto.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't understand the idea that Izanami is a deus ex machina.


Situation requiring Izanami introduced: chapter 580
Izanami introduced: chapter 581
It's possible I guess that Kishimoto wrote himself into an incredible hole in chapter 580 and needed a deus ex machina to get himself out of it in 581.  But, more likely, he planned Itachi having Izanami along with Kabuto having his set of powers that required its use.  Especially given the fact that Izanami was more or less implied to exist for 50 or so chapters, I'd say Kabuto's mix of talents were designed as a way to introduce Izanami.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 7, 2012)

If there is nothing more to the fight, I.E. Kabuto vs Sasuke, than I'll agree it was one of the worst, however I disagree with your reasons for why it was one of the worst. 

Itachi was pushed to his limits in this fight, the guy even with the help of a very powerful teammate still would have been killed if not for being buffed with the Edo Tensei Jutsu & in the end he had to sacrifice an eye in-order to win. The only reason why it doesn't seem like Itachi was pushed to his limits is because Itachi has gone to the pure world, instead of Kishi showing just how much of a permanent hit Itachi's power took in-order for him to win, even with help. If we saw Itachi go try to fight another strong shinobi later on instead of going back to the pure world, we would have seen just how much Itachi had to sacrifice and how far he was pushed against Kabuto.

The reason why I think the fight would be one of the worst, assuming Sasuke vs Kabuto doesn't happen is because the fight kept being interrupted with flashbacks, some character giving a long ass speech saying the same thing we heard over and over again, & because 2 whole chapters were spent showing/explaning Izanami.  The result of which is this fight only had 1 good chapter 585.


----------



## Vice (Jun 7, 2012)

Itachi constantly preaching at Kabuto and constantly abusing genjutsu and the Sharingan in general during this fight made Sakura/Ino at the Chunin Exams look thought-provoking and compelling.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

not the worst but in parts it was indeed really boring


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 7, 2012)

Not the worst but one of the worst. Wasted potential.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jun 7, 2012)

I liked the fight, it had:

- Kabuto owning and showing how far he has advanced, all those modifications and powers he stole 

- Kabuto's flashback was nice, we got to learn his story and see Orochimaru who is always cool 

- Izanami is a really nice hax jutsu that Itachi used and it has a nice history and a moral meaning behind it

the only thing I didn't like - I would have liked for more cooperation between Sasuke and Itachi, they had it but I would be glad if the battle extended and they fought some edos first before going for Kabuto. That would give both of them even more feats.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto's master had already been one-shotted by Sharingan Genjutsu. Why wouldn't he prepare a counter technique?



I don't know ?

Why wouldn't Izanagi have a pair like in the mythology where the names come from ?


----------



## BroKage (Jun 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know ?
> 
> Why wouldn't Izanagi have a pair like in the mythology where the names come from ?


Izanami existing isn't the problem.

The problem is that it was magically the one Sharingan genjutsu that could beat Kabuto, despite the fact it obviously wasn't prepared for that purpose.

Literally the only reason to ever use Izanami is to either stop Izanagi or stop Kabuto. So convenient that the one guy who busted out of ET is the one guy with a genjutsu to control the ET summoner. So convenient that despite every other offensive Uchiha genjutsu attacking the sense of sight, Izanami attacks all senses/the sense of touch.

Kabuto having counters to Sharingan when he himself had planned to fight a Sharingan user (Sasuke), and Itachi have a counter to Dragon Sage Mode when he had never expected to even see anyone using Dragon Sage Mode, are two different things.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 7, 2012)

Not the worst fight, but definitely the worst *major* fight.

There have been worse fights, such as Chouji vs. Dosu or Kakashi vs. Pain.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 7, 2012)

At least Kabuto made some nice moves and jutsu. But yeah it was pretty crap.

Nagato fight was worse. It was like Kishi went "fuck Nagato, i wish i never wrote him". Judging by the end of the fight, team Gai with a sealing tag could've stomped him, without Gai.


ashher said:


> In fact making the whole fight pointless since the bad guy kabuto had no answer. Good fights are the other way around...*the bad guys are the ones who are overwhelming...and the good guys finding a way to beat them using their resources cleverly*.
> 
> i mean it'd be a stupid fight if spider man is suddenly revealed to have the power to become un-electrify-able in fight against electro.


Exactly.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2012)

it is bad but there have been worse fights. i still hate kyuubi vs naurto and naruto vs dark naruto and sasori/didara vs sai and co. now, those were *shitty *fights. the only real complaint i have with this fight is the long pointless "talk".


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is bad but there have been worse fights. i still hate kyuubi vs naurto and naruto vs dark naruto and sasori/didara vs sai and co. now, those were *shitty *fights. the only real complaint i have with this fight is the long pointless "talk".



well personaly I wouldnt call naruto vs 9tails or vs dark naruto boring... becouse they only lasted for few chapters and gave a big pile of main char development and the story of narutos birth.... and it was done... we didnt get much more of the same flashback again

but in kabuto vs itachi... it was over and over and over the same for 2months...the whole fight could have been done in 1-2chaptesr but it was split in 2month worth of chapters... and in the end sasuke ended up as a dick and whatever itachi said did not reach sasuke at all (while he was the one screaming TALK to me... and as itachi talks to him sasuke goes "I wont listen to you" >___< ) for reals....

so yeah I mark this fight one of the most boring ones thx to kabuto and his flashbacks.... there were more crappy fights but still they lasted for 2-3chapters max so it did not hurt that badly like this one...

but what pains me the most is that for this boring shit woth of 2months naruto vs tobi fight was offpanaled >_<


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a giant Itachi fan.. and I love Itachi soloes too..

But this fight sucked dick.


----------



## Saru (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasn't the worst of the manga, but I expected a lot more. Itachi didn't even look winded. WTF?


----------



## The Fool (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the worst part about the fight was those ridiculous diagrams and even with that long winded explanation, nobody even knows what the hell happened, including Kishi himself most likely.


----------



## Vice (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Not the worst fight, but definitely the worst *major* fight.
> 
> There have been worse fights, such as Chouji vs. Dosu or Kakashi vs. Pain.



Kakashi vs. Pain worse than this shit? No fucking way.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 7, 2012)

Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.

Ironically, if that hadn't happened, Itachi would have just used _Tsukuyomi_ and you would be bitching about how easily Kabuto went down.

Poor Kishimoto, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.
> 
> Ironically, if that hadn't happened, Itachi would have just used _Tsukuyomi_ and you would be bitching about how easily Kabuto went down.
> 
> Poor Kishimoto, damned if you do, damned if you don't.



Yep It's awesome how some guys call Izanami asspull, plot demanding jutsu blablabla, what about kabuto's blocked sigh? "Oh I'm immune to genjutsu because i have popped this things in my eyes" thats not plot demanding right?

And Itachi pushed to his limits? I dont give a darn if he could have done this alone or not, but the FACT that this whole fight was about Izanami, and ITACHI said that Izanami wasn't necessary makes all your arguments about Itachi losing useless, this wasn't even a fight, we have the brothers runnin back and playing defensive and kabuto attacking without his biggest jutsu available, this was a bullshit to make Itachi&Sasuke meeting something interesting and meanwhile stop Edo Tensei, this whole fight was about Itachi trying to tell Sasuke how to take his life.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.





Shattering said:


> Yep It's awesome how some guys call Izanami asspull, plot demanding jutsu blablabla, what about kabuto's blocked sigh? "Oh I'm immune to genjutsu because i have popped this things in my eyes" thats not plot demanding right?


He used Sennin Mode, like the one Naruto used against 3rd Raikage?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 7, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> He used Sennin Mode, like the one Naruto used against 3rd Raikage?


Show me the panel where he '_sealed_' his vision and fought blind.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolute shite it was. But it wasn't the worst.


*That* was the worst, and only that, IMO.


You ever notice Itachi's fights seem to get progressively worse each time, like M. Night Shyamalan movies?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.
> 
> Ironically, if that hadn't happened, Itachi would have just used _Tsukuyomi_ and you would be bitching about how easily Kabuto went down.
> 
> Poor Kishimoto, damned if you do, damned if you don't.



Even more ridiculous was Kabuto not simply ending Itachi in 5 handseals and take Sasuke easily, since apparently this was his goal.

So no.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jun 7, 2012)

> Kabuto established and maintained momentum throughout the entire battle, this battle up until Izanami was vastly one sided in favor of Kabuto.



Kabuto didn't have any momentum. Every single hit he made on Itachi was useless thanks to Edo Tensei and Sasuke backup. And no attacks were directed at Sasuke to begin with (attacks that Itachi didn't casually block anyway). The fight went as such.

Itachi: I'm going to genjutsu you into ending Edo Tensei
Kabuto: You can't. I have made the necessary precautions against genjutsu from the sharingan.
Itachi: The sharingan has always had a jutsu that surpasses these precautions.
Kabuto: ugh...well I'm gonna look cool by landing hits on your immortal and regenerating body.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Absolute shite it was. But it wasn't the worst.
> 
> 
> *That* was the worst, and only that, IMO.


 Hey, don't trash-talk my catfights! 

 They were fighting over a _*BOY!!!*_   Don't you see how important that was to the _Shinobi World_!!? 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## boohead (Jun 7, 2012)

Not the worst, but certainly in the top 5 worst fights.

Kishi dropped the ball big time, it could have been EPIC as fuck.


----------



## Summers (Jun 7, 2012)

First off this was not a fight. I saw no fighting. I saw Itachi and sauce chilling inside Susanoo. That didn't even last long.

Not only that the biggest problem is how Izanami was initiated. Kabuto lost because...He hit Itachi twice. That killed the fight, it was not a fight, Itachi was just going through the motions until Kabuto hit him twice. I cant describe my feelings about that. TAKE IT IN PEOPLE! Kabuto was certain to lose as long as he tried to win. As in order to win he needed to hit Itachi, and that's what set up the freaking Genjutsu.

Not even Itachi fans can truly like this as Itachi didn't even use full Susanoo so its capabilities could not be fully explored.

Kabuto used some interesting Jutsu and OK back-story was shown, but that's it. More time was spend on the Uchiha bro's posing and the end of the chapters than fighting.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2012)

"Worst fight in the series" is exaggerating but it really was not that great.


----------



## Summers (Jun 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Absolute shite it was. But it wasn't the worst.
> 
> 
> *That* was the worst, and only that, IMO.
> ...



Sorry have to disagree. Sakura and Ino took the basics to the max and used tactics and strategy.  The outcome was not certain from the start even though sakura was main character. 

Not only that we know now that what Sakura described, Ino's Jutsu, a Jutsu that transfers her spiritual energy at the opponent is the first description or hint we got of Inton Jutsu. Sakura even used that info to taunt ino, and ino used that to bluff Sakura.That and it was a cat fight.


----------



## Vice (Jun 7, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.
> 
> Ironically, if that hadn't happened, Itachi would have just used _Tsukuyomi_ and you would be bitching about how easily Kabuto went down.
> 
> Poor Kishimoto, damned if you do, damned if you don't.





Shattering said:


> Yep It's awesome how some guys call Izanami asspull, plot demanding jutsu blablabla, what about kabuto's blocked sigh? "Oh I'm immune to genjutsu because i have popped this things in my eyes" thats not plot demanding right?



The fact that you two can't tell the difference between the two is both pathetic and astounding.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 8, 2012)

Vice said:


> The fact that you two can't tell the difference between the two is both pathetic and astounding.


The only _pathetic_ and weak person is someone who disagrees with another without so much as making a counter-argument, simply because he can't, while fruitlessly aiming for it to be obvious, when it is clearly non-existent.


----------



## boohead (Jun 8, 2012)

summers said:


> Sorry have to disagree. Sakura and Ino took the basics to the max and used tactics and strategy.  The outcome was not certain from the start even though sakura was main character.
> 
> Not only that we know now that what Sakura described, Ino's Jutsu, a Jutsu that transfers her spiritual energy at the opponent is the first description or hint we got of Inton Jutsu. Sakura even used that info to taunt ino, and ino used that to bluff Sakura.That and it was a cat fight.


You know whats sad? That this is all true 

Lets hope that Madara is still around, and also that the Tobi fight continues to be epic.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 8, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> It was the worst So boring it wasn't even a real fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sakura vs Ino was worse.



What? That fight was pretty decent. What was sad was the role Kishimoto reverted her back to after the Sasori fight. Those medical rules didn't apply to her then, so there is no excuse for her treatment later on...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that I think about it, those rules were a cop out for what was done to Sakura's part II character. Shame on Kishimoto...



As for this fight, I was not impressed. It had that same feel when Tobi revealed he held back in his fight with Sasuke. Just an utter waste. I mean, why take up time to redeem Kabuto? He was already perfect as a villain. And his phenomenal powers were trolled unnecessarily as well...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2012)

summers said:


> Sorry have to disagree. Sakura and Ino took the basics to the max and used tactics and strategy.  The outcome was not certain from the start even though sakura was main character.
> 
> Not only that we know now that what Sakura described, Ino's Jutsu, a Jutsu that transfers her spiritual energy at the opponent is the first description or hint we got of Inton Jutsu. Sakura even used that info to taunt ino, and ino used that to bluff Sakura.That and it was a cat fight.



I'll give you that the conclusion wasn't predictable and the trick with hair was actually a pretty good one. Hell, that fight probably had more taijutsu too. You know what, you've convinced me (That their fight was at least was less awful than this shit anyway). I'll vote for this one.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 8, 2012)

If I think about it this fight was really worse then Sakura vs Ino.That fight had atleast some drama and some tai-jutsu.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 8, 2012)

Kabuto gets SM
Reaction: :33 Kabuto is so cool!

Kabuto 'seals' his vision and gets a jutsu specifically designed to take out Uchiha:
Reaction:  Dat Kabuto is so clever!

Itachi [who has probably been training for 10 years after the massacre] gets Izanami, which _costs him an eye_
Reaction:  ASSPULL!!!!!


----------



## Trent (Jun 8, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Izanami was as much of asspull as Kabuto's sage mode. Which simply came out of the blue and was extremely convenient for the situation(fighting blind, perfect counters to Uchiha skillset ?).
> 
> So your whining makes no sense.
> 
> ...



I think the contrary as it's the complexity of the jutsu that made it interesting to me.

The chapter when it started to be in effect was wonderfully trippy. 

I liked the fight. It had cool Kabuto abilities, cool team work between the Uchiha bros (well, support work from Sasuke), decent character development, etc.

If anything, Kabuto's flashback was too long for my taste but since it was somehow simultaneously the unveiling of who the character actually was _*and*_ his pre-death flashback I suppose that's understandable.

And I'm looking forward to the 2nd phase of the phase and Kabuto's death at Sasuke's hand now that he can go for the kill.


Orochibuto said:


> Even more ridiculous was Kabuto not simply ending Itachi in 5 handseals and take Sasuke easily, since apparently this was his goal.
> 
> So no.



The issue always was that releasing Edo Tensei releases the soul of _all_ Edos.

Kabuto did not want to lose his trump card Madara and his other active Edos.


----------



## Blur (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember the Sakura vs Ino fight in Chunin exams?
Yeah its not worse than that.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes it was horrible.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 8, 2012)

summers said:


> First off this was not a fight. I saw no fighting. I saw Itachi and sauce chilling inside Susanoo. That didn't even last long.
> 
> Not only that the biggest problem is how Izanami was initiated. Kabuto lost because...He hit Itachi twice. That killed the fight, it was not a fight, Itachi was just going through the motions until Kabuto hit him twice. I cant describe my feelings about that. TAKE IT IN PEOPLE! Kabuto was certain to lose as long as he tried to win. As in order to win he needed to hit Itachi, and that's what set up the freaking Genjutsu.
> 
> ...



I gotta go with my brother here. 

And also I'm not a fan of fights with Edo Tensei. It's a good technique and all...but it sucks the life out of fights too. I mean when killing your opponent doesn't work...it's just weird. And it destroys a lot of drama potential. There's no suspense, even when Kabuto is trying to tag him with the override I was just....not concerned. I didn't feel the threat. 

If not the worst, parity for the worst.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats funny is it will probably be the best fight of the war arc *IN ANIME*


----------



## Summers (Jun 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'll give you that the conclusion wasn't predictable and the trick with hair was actually a pretty good one. Hell, that fight probably had more taijutsu too. You know what, you've convinced me (That their fight was at least was less awful than this shit anyway). I'll vote for this one.



Yes! We have a believer. Ye have seen the light brother. One down.


----------



## Danzio (Jun 8, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Whats funny is it will probably be the best fight of the war arc *IN ANIME*



No, we will witness several episodes revolving around that loop over and over again.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2012)

I definitely think it was the worst if only due to the total abuse of deus ex machina.


----------



## Red 9 (Jun 8, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> - Kabuto gets SM and master it in 3 months.
> Reaction: :33 Kabuto is so cool!
> 
> - Kabuto 'seals' his vision and gets a jutsu specifically designed to take out Uchiha.
> ...



Thread/ ..........


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 8, 2012)

The fight was terrible, and in hindsight it makes it worse when you realize Itachi had no killing intent

And even the one "legitimate" hit Kabuto got on Itachi when he bisected him actually means nothing when Itachi could have used Izanagi at the cost of his other eye


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 8, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> The fight was terrible, and in hindsight it makes it worse when you realize Itachi had no killing intent
> 
> And even the one "legitimate" hit Kabuto got on Itachi when he bisected him actually means nothing when Itachi could have used Izanagi at the cost of his other eye



You forgot to mention Kabuto had no killing intent towards Sasuke, which may have limited his use of Muki Tensei. You also forgot to mention Kabuto didnt used his power edo tensei, had he done so the fight would be a stomp, you also forgot to mention that if Kabuto didnt gave a shit about ET he would had simply ended Itachi in 5 handseals.

Stop with the "no killing intent" "gimp" shit, when Kabuto was way more gimped.


----------



## boohead (Jun 8, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Kabuto gets SM
> Reaction: :33 Kabuto is so cool!
> 
> Kabuto 'seals' his vision and gets a jutsu specifically designed to take out Uchiha:
> ...



Both were horrible.


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2012)

It is one of the worst fights I have ever read. And what made it worse is Kishimoto spent all those months on this chapter that he neglected Tobi and Naruto's fight. And sadly, Kakashi and Gai might be off-panelled.....So we might not see them fight. Complete bull-shit on Kishimoto for favoring the Uchiha's. I mean seriously, he wasted out entire time on that pile of garbage when we could have seen some EPIC-SHIT!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 8, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Kabuto gets SM
> Reaction: :33 Kabuto is so cool!
> 
> Kabuto 'seals' his vision and gets a jutsu specifically designed to take out Uchiha:
> ...



While what you say represents at least part of the truth, its not about that.

SM at least had been introduced to the manga, we knew it existed. Izanami had NEVER been mentioned in the manga.

And no you cant say "It was expected since Izanagi", mythology isnt enough to draw a fact, the mythological implication would naturally make it a very backed up theory, but still nothing that you can say IN MANGA was to be established as a fact.

Going by mythological standards then I can claim as a fact that Kabuto being a dragon that hold souls is a perfect mythological reference to Hades and going by that logic then if Kabuto reveals all the powers of the edo tenseis has been transfered to him, it isnt an asspull regardless never being mentioned in manga since going by mythology should be expected.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 8, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Whats funny is it will probably be the best fight of the war arc *IN ANIME*


Um no...because...


Danzio said:


> No, we will witness several episodes revolving around that loop over and over again.


Exactly this is FILLER GOLD.

The anime will milk this shit for all it's worth. And not in a good way, or anything resembling a good way.

Hopefully they won't treat it like the KN6-Pain fight :shiver


Jad said:


> It is one of the worst fights I have ever read. And what made it worse is Kishimoto spent all those months on this chapter that he neglected Tobi and Naruto's fight. And sadly, Kakashi and Gai might be off-panelled.....So we might not see them fight. Complete bull-shit on Kishimoto for favoring the Uchiha's. I mean seriously, he wasted out entire time on that pile of garbage when we could have seen some EPIC-SHIT!



I gotta agree here. The flashback is nice, but everything between the start and the finish of Izanami was a waste. We could've happily gone to another fight and come back to Itachi getting stabbed again and been like, what the fuck happened? Itachi explains it and we didn't really miss anything.

I REALLY want to see what the hell the kid was doing against the intangible man and Gedo fucking Mazo, and how he managed to not get literally stepped on.


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I gotta agree here. The flashback is nice, but everything between the start and the finish of Izanami was a waste. We could've happily gone to another fight and come back to Itachi getting stabbed again and been like, what the fuck happened? Itachi explains it and we didn't really miss anything.
> 
> I REALLY want to see what the hell the kid was doing against the intangible man and Gedo fucking Mazo, and how he managed to not get literally stepped on.



Yeah, and now because of it, we need to wait 2 weeks before we get another chapter. Even than, Kishimoto will most likely milk Itachi's edo-tensei ending and Sasuke's emotional break down for a good chapter. Than BAM, Kabuto comes back, and we re-visit this whole fight again >_>


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 8, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah, and now because of it, we need to wait 2 weeks before we get another chapter. Even than, Kishimoto will most likely milk Itachi's edo-tensei ending and Sasuke's emotional break down for a good chapter. Than BAM, Kabuto comes back, and we re-visit this whole fight again >_>



ugh  Why?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 8, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> While what you say represents at least part of the truth, its not about that.
> 
> SM at least had been introduced to the manga, we knew it existed. Izanami had NEVER been mentioned in the manga.
> 
> ...


You're right. _Sennin Mode_ was introduced in Part I, while _Izanami_ wasn't.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh, wait . . .


----------



## phoenix193 (Jun 8, 2012)

Awful, awful fight and a complete waste of three of the more interesting characters in the story, considering this is likely the final battle for two of them.

Seriously. HALF of the fight consisted of flashbacks, while the first part of the stuff that actually happened in the present consisted of both sides chucking one or two jutsus at each other before breaking apart for casual tea-time chats, and then any potential for suspense in the second half of the present-day shenanigans was utterly destroyed because it became just a waiting game for Itachi's reality-altering technique to activate.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 8, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Actually, and people fail to notice this, what was really ridiculous was that Kabuto somehow '_sealed_' his vision and was able to fight in full power . . . Blind.


Kishi could've easily just made Sage Mode immune to genjutsu point-blank, but then Uchiha fans would bitch endlessly.

So he decided to incorporate Kabuto's snake gimmick into the immunity's mechanics. That's good writing.


----------



## Summers (Jun 8, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah, and now because of it, we need to wait 2 weeks before we get another chapter. Even than, Kishimoto will most likely milk Itachi's edo-tensei ending and Sasuke's emotional break down for a good chapter. Than BAM, Kabuto comes back, and we re-visit this whole fight again >_>



Prepare for 3 chapter of Itachi wank disguised by back story. It will solidify Itachi as a tragic superhero, Konoha leadership as incompetent corrupt jerks. And the Uchiha clan as a power hungry, slightly victimized and misguided people who refused to follow the path of Itachi. If only the listened to Itachi's warnings Itachi would not have to kill em all. It will end with Sasuke's parents saying they are sorry and that Itachi was right all along and Itachi beating himself up for what he did to sasuke.

The result. Sasuke want to kill Konoha kiddies even harder. Partners with Kabuto.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 9, 2012)

To be a bad fight, it needed to have been a fight to begin with.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 9, 2012)

It's Itachi fighting, no wonder it's one of the worst fights in the manga


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 9, 2012)

Seven components made the fight absolutely terrible:

Too much wank for Itachi Uchiha.
Despite just receiving his final powerup, Sasuke Uchiha was a complete disappointment.
Kabuto Yakushi is a _meh_ character.
The action was really stale and boring.
Izanami was poorly explained / introduced.
Lackluster ending.
The fight was much too long.


----------



## Summers (Jun 9, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> It's Itachi fighting, no wonder it's one of the worst fights in the manga



Part of it has to with expectations based of Part 1 fight. He head faked Kurenai,by turning her Genjutsu on her, head faked Kakashi once with shuriken to Water barrage, then twice with exploding bunshin, then stood there while Kakashi scared Kurenai and asuma for him. One-shoted, got tired and fled. That Skirmish was entertaining.

What now Itachi? Chill inside Susanoo until he gets hit, thus activating one-shot Genjutsu.

With the first fight I felt shit could happen, Gai showed up and new how to fight Itachi. With this fight shit did happen, lots of vewy vewy bad shit.


----------



## Urusaneso (Jun 9, 2012)

Too many crybaby moments in this fight, which was supposed to be the most important fights, oh well, proves that uchihas are good at Crybaby no Jutsu


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Show me the panel where he '_sealed_' his vision and fought blind.


Why? Kabuto used Sennin Modo sensing better than Naruto had because he knew he'd need it against the Uchiha. We've known for quite a while Sennin Modo can sense things. In fact i expected Naruto would eventually use this but it ended up being Kabuto. Now what's inconsistent is Kabuto somehow didn't sense Itachi when the latter used his Bunshin.

Ever heard of Zatoichi?


----------



## Trivub (Jun 11, 2012)

I liked it. I think all of Kabutos jutsu were pretty damn cool, as was Kabutos back story. 
You call this the worst fight because it wasnt all it could be? 

I think team asuma vs Asuma for example was really terrible.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jun 11, 2012)

It was a good fight, people are just mad coz Itachi styled on them, their favorite character and their shitty predictions.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 11, 2012)

I kinda liked it, the only fact I don't like was all the nerfing that happened to pretty much everybody.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 11, 2012)

> We never got to see Itachi pushed to his limits



>Implying Itachi has limits

Sorry, but Itachi is invincible



Naruto Fighto said:


> It was a good fight, people are just mad coz Itachi styled on them, their favorite character *and their shitty predictions.*


This. Especially the bolded part. ESPECIALLY the bolded part.

You'd think people would stop making their shit ass theories after they're wrong for the hundreth time. 

No, Itachi wasn't going to lose, and yes, your anguish and tears that resulted because of his win (and your failed prediction(which....let's face it.... was only wishful thinking on your part)) are delicious


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 11, 2012)

Sucked due to the lack of Michael Bay effects.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2012)

Izanami wasn't deus ex machina. The explanation for the jutsu's relationship to Izanagi is solid. While we could use more information about the Uchiha, it's a jutsu like this that does explain why they stuck around for so long despite such a savage history. 

eh...I think I'll reread the whole fight before I call it the worst.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't remember the fight: Itachi vs Kabuto.
When Itachi vs Kabuto happened?
I only remember the fight: Sasuke + Itachi vs Kabuto.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 11, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Why? Kabuto used Sennin Modo sensing better than Naruto had because he knew he'd need it against the Uchiha. We've known for quite a while Sennin Modo can sense things. In fact i expected Naruto would eventually use this but it ended up being Kabuto. Now what's inconsistent is Kabuto somehow didn't sense Itachi when the latter used his Bunshin.


Sensing is all good, but let's face it, sensing can't really equate complete vision, especially against people as strong as Itachi and Sasuke; shit is bound to happen because of it (yet it didn't).

Also, this '_quite a while_' you speak of took place well after Part II had started.

Moreover, you still didn't address the issue of somehow '_sealing_' your own vision (temporarily); now had Kabuto taken two _kunai_ and stabbed his eyes, I wouldn't be complaining about this, but the way it happened was just weird.




			
				Closet Pervert said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Zatoichi?


What?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 11, 2012)

Mickie said:


> I don't remember the fight: Itachi vs Kabuto.
> When Itachi vs Kabuto happened?
> I only remember the fight: Sasuke + Itachi vs Kabuto.
> 
> ...


Then you must have missed it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Sensing is all good, but let's face it, sensing can't really equate complete vision, especially against people as strong as Itachi and Sasuke; shit is bound to happen because of it (yet it didn't).


_Why_ not? Naruto specifically used his Sennin Modo sensing against Sandaime Raikage. Who died and made you the master of Sennin Modo?

I think it was the beaver or otter or something that can feel as acutely with it's paws as we can see. Dogs have their incredibly acute smell. A Dragon Kabuto's Sennin Modo can sense the surrounding nature. I don't see why you have such a problem with this. It's certainly not on the level of "i decide you're in a Genjutsu, therefore you are in Genjutsu" ridiculousness. Not only was it never precedented but it never _should've_ been. And as someone wisely said, you actually lose if you do well enough to hit the user which is ridiculous, unless the user is the _antagonist_ and the protagonist must find a clever way around it. See, Kishi got it backwards and gave the haxx dramatic obstacle powers to the "hero".


> Also, this '_quite a while_' you speak of took place well after Part II had started.


So?


> Moreover, you still didn't address the issue of somehow '_sealing_' your own vision (temporarily); now had Kabuto taken two _kunai_ and stabbed his eyes, I wouldn't be complaining about this, but the way it happened was just weird.


The way is see it, he simply covered his eyes with some kind of extra lids, like crocodiles or something. Kishi might as well have said he closed his eyes, would that have been ok?


> What?


Well, if Zatoichi can fight blind _without_ Sennin Modo... I know it's not part of this story but it's well established and respected one and Kishi is influenced by other mythology and movies and shit so why shouldn't someone fighting blind _with_ a sensing power fly in a world much more outlandish than Zatoichi's.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Then you must have missed it.



Those things are not written by Kishi.(Correct me If I'm wrong)
Furthermore those things are removed in the volume release.

Plus the fight was Itachi + Sasuke vs Kabuto.
I can't even believe the OP don't even mentioned Sasuke.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 11, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> _Why_ not? Naruto specifically used his Sennin Modo sensing against Sandaime Raikage. Who died and made you the master of Sennin Modo?


*_Sighs_* How many times do I have to repeat myself? He never fought blind. He used _Sennin Mode_ his to increase his perception. In case you didn't know, the eyes are a great natural aid to be aware of your surroundings.




Closet Pervert said:


> I think it was the beaver or otter or something that can feel as acutely with it's paws as we can see. Dogs have their incredibly acute smell. A Dragon Kabuto's Sennin Modo can sense the surrounding nature. I don't see why you have such a problem with this.


Even still, they do not equate eyesight. How can you know the hand-seals of your enemies, _Jutsu_, lip-talking, exact movements? Hell, _kunai_ and _shuriken_, even? You just can't. The only thing your ears and nose help you with is knowing the relative location of your opponent (and that is assuming you are _very_ good in those areas).




Closet Pervert said:


> It's certainly not on the level of "i decide you're in a Genjutsu, therefore you are in Genjutsu" ridiculousness. Not only was it never precedented but it never _should've_ been.


It was arguably hinted ever since Kakashi showed us the _Sharingan_ for the first time against Zabuza. _Izanami_ is a forbidden Uchiha _Jutsu_, which costs the user his eyesight (i.e., it is not really practical). Now, how many experienced Uchiha have we seen go all-out in Part I? Right, none. Part II (before _Izanami_)? Again, none. We have seen a lot of clans perform a variety of _Jutsu_ special to them, because their senior members are alive and know their secets, whereas all we got for the _Sharingan_ was a kid and and a thief using it. Of course there would be more. What is surprising is that only two abilities (barring the _MS_) have been revealed with Itachi and Madara. 




Closet Pervert said:


> And as someone wisely said, you actually lose if you do well enough to hit the user which is ridiculous, unless the user is the _antagonist_ and the protagonist must find a clever way around it. See, Kishi got it backwards and gave the haxx dramatic obstacle powers to the "hero".


No, you need create the mutual physical feeling twice before the _Genjutsu_ activates. Meaning if the first attack kills you . . . You can't really repeat the same sequence, now can you?

Itachi said he was _Edo Tensei_'s weak point, so if Naruto had gone alone, you would have gotten your cookies. That is, if you don't have a personal grudge against someone . . .




Closet Pervert said:


> So?
> The way is see it, he simply covered his eyes with some kind of extra lids, like crocodiles or something. Kishi might as well have said he closed his eyes, would that have been ok?


He is a snake, and we could clearly see his eyes open. Besides, he said '_sealed_,' not '_blocked_,' as in '_Hurr, hurr, I'm blind, but the fuck I need my eyes for, anyway!? You're toast!_'




Closet Pervert said:


> Well, if Zatoichi can fight blind _without_ Sennin Modo... I know it's not part of this story but it's well established and respected one and Kishi is influenced by other mythology and movies and shit so why shouldn't someone fighting blind _with_ a sensing power fly in a world much more outlandish than Zatoichi's.


I am not familiar with that myth, but saying that works against you, as Izanami-no-Mikoto was Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi's mother in folklore . . . Yeah, Part I.

As for sense =/= sight, see above.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 11, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Those things are not written by Kishi.(Correct me If I'm wrong)


I am pretty sure the _mangaka_ at least sees (and approves) them if they weren't his own words.




Mickie said:


> Plus the fight was Itachi + Sasuke vs Kabuto.
> I can't even believe the OP don't even mentioned Sasuke.


Sasuke was mostly a hindrance and a pest to Itachi that needed to be protected. He indirectly helped Kabuto, and had no stake in the fight but to whine about killing his enemy. He should have listened to Itachi and stayed behind. Sasuke didn't even ask Itachi his '_mountain of questions_' in the end.


----------



## Summers (Jun 11, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> I kinda liked it, the only fact I don't like was all the nerfing that happened to pretty much everybody.



Yeah that was horrible, because of that we have groups on the forum fighting over who sucked more and why. Its a race to the bottom, because the logic is; he sucked so hard because of x, so if it wasn't for that he would insta-pwn. Its making all the charters involved look bad, as these gimps or nerfs were all self imposed.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 11, 2012)

same thing that happened here is what always happens

itachi > your fav character


----------



## Algol (Jun 12, 2012)

OP, u nailed it dead on. and to give ur thread even more merit, i guarantee there hasnt been this high a volume of complaint threads over the last 10 chapters since the series started. and not just itachi-hate threads, but threads about the quality of the writing here

there has been many times like this in the past with complaint threads: nagato tnj'ed by a book, sasuke going batshit in front of kakashi, kin/gin, sakura being on panel, etc., but i haven't seen this many people united in their hatred for just the overall quality of this fight, not even just the outcome alone. thus, i def agree it's the worst fight in the series

also



Hiko Seijurou said:


> Sasuke was mostly a hindrance and a pest to Itachi that needed to be protected. He indirectly helped Kabuto, and had no stake in the fight but to whine about killing his enemy. He should have listened to Itachi and stayed behind. Sasuke didn't even ask Itachi his '_mountain of questions_' in the end.



did u forget the parts where sasuke clearly saved itachi from getting his edo charm rewritten/defeated? i can think of at least two



eyeknockout said:


> same thing that happened here is what always happens
> 
> itachi > your fav character



see above. plus even if what u said is true, the point of why this fight sucked so much is that itachi is (according to you) > "fav character" (kabuto in this case) because of a boring fight w/ too much talk, and then everything that happened, including the hyped to the nines penultimate villain, was rendered meaningless by a deus ex machina jutsu that apparently just happens to someone and its gg, no defense, nor counter seemingly available. no one won in a clever, or even gar/"never give up" manga-power-boost, way; the fight was won by a _literal_ hax. that's terrible writing


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 12, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Those things are not written by Kishi.(Correct me If I'm wrong)
> Furthermore those things are removed in the volume release.
> 
> Plus the fight was Itachi + Sasuke vs Kabuto.
> I can't even believe the OP don't even mentioned Sasuke.



Sasuke played the role of a dignified cheerleader


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't say it was _the_ worst fight. 

But it's definitely _one of_ the worst in the manga. It was amazing how much Kishi fucked it up. I'm not sure if I'd even consider it a fight to be honest. It was almost entirely Itachi and Kabuto jerking each other off, only for it to end with Kishi humping Itachi again.


----------



## Undead (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't say it was the worst, but it's up there. 

And boy, was it boring as fuck.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 12, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> did u forget the parts where sasuke clearly saved itachi from getting his edo charm rewritten/defeated? i can think of at least two


You can think of _only_ two. Nothing Sasuke did an Itachi clone couldn't do (and he likes to make them); he just used him and his regeneration. Nothing suggests he would have lost otherwise. In fact, Itachi took a hit for Sasuke, and he had to worry about his sorry ass through the whole fight as well. Had Itachi been alone, he would have formed better plans without continually thinking about the little twerp.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 12, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It wasn't even a real fight. You cannot call it a fight, when Itachi was trying to help Kabuto from the very beginning. Remember, Izanami is not used in battle, so even Itachi doesn't think this was a fight.



Itachi resorted to Izanami after the fight started because genjutsu wasn't going to work and he didn't have any other way to stop Kabuto.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2012)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi resorted to Izanami after the fight started because genjutsu wasn't going to work and he didn't have any other way to stop Kabuto.



Well, Itachi's objective was never to stop Kabuto. He was aiming to stop edo tensei. 

Itachi also admitted that he wanted to do Kabuto good by using Izanagi which raised objections from Sasuke. "Why go this far for someone like him?"

and...

2

Itachi 'prepared' Izanagi even before that. Link removed


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 12, 2012)

i dont get the hate for sakura vs ino. two people who had little more than taijutsu to work with, equals in every way in a knock down drag out fight to the finish, intermingled with emotional flashbacks and character development. i consider it one of the best fights.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jun 12, 2012)

Jutsu's out of the ass. (convenient sage mode,  Izanami)
Never-ending flashback.
Flow charts.. Flow charts everywhere.

Yeah it sucked pretty bad.


----------



## Rios (Jun 12, 2012)

Even some Itachi fans didnt like it much so yea, as a purely Itachi fanservice(as is every other panel with him) it wasnt one of the good ones.

God help you if you dislike him or the Uchiha in general.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 12, 2012)

> They were fighting over a BOY!!!


that was the one thing they WERENT fighting over


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 12, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> i dont get the hate for sakura vs ino. two people who had little more than taijutsu to work with, equals in every way in a knock down drag out fight to the finish, intermingled with emotional flashbacks and character development. i consider it one of the best fights.



I lied it better than both naruto, and sasukes fight in the prelims. all in all it was a pretty decent affair. tons better than this shit. people are just saying that because the characters themselves don't have many fans.


----------



## meenpeoplesuck23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bloo said:


> Kabuto being a sage was just random, especially having counters to every Uchiha technique.



I don't think Kabuto having counters to genjutsu, especially to sight-based ones like the sharingan, is really random given that was the only way to dispel Edo Tensei.  And Kabuto knew full well of this weakness, as shown when he told Tobi how to stop ET.  Kabuto is a resourceful and almost always a prepared shinobi, it makes complete sense that he would have counters to his only weakness.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 12, 2012)

imo any Team Asuma fight is up for a candidate of being the most boring fight


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 12, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> that was the one thing they WERENT fighting over


Yeah, it is not like the _only_ reason for ending their friendship was that emo kid and Ino said, '_I heard that you like Sasuke-kun. From now on, you are my enemy._'

But I have to give it to them. Their personalities were at least realistic.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 12, 2012)

The worst fight in Naruto is off-panel shit like Temari Vs. Tenten.

This did suck fairly hard given the expectations of the Uchiha Rangers.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 12, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well, Itachi's objective was never to stop Kabuto. He was aiming to stop edo tensei.



i agree with this. i think the fight's purpose was to bring out izanami and so it did. but the fight was ok.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 12, 2012)

One word:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Disappointed.


----------



## TeamSenju (Jun 12, 2012)

Agreed OP! Worst fight ever. When Itachi spent a whole chapter explaining how izanami worked, that was the first time in my seven years of reading Naruto where I skimmed a new chapter and felt completely bored. And we've had some pretty boring chapters through out these years. 

To those saying the Sakura vs Ino battle was the worst, they're just trying to be funny and cute. Or maybe they only like characters with super hax that come out of nowhere. Either way, opinion ignored. No one pumped up the Sakura vs Ino battle to be the turning point in a war and serve us a bowl of TNJ with PNJ x50. 

The only thing that saved it was Madara vs Gokage happening at the same time. I'd rather the next 50 chapters be Madara fapping to Hashirama than one more chapter of this fight.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jun 12, 2012)

People ... he's not saying Izanami being introduced was bad; we all knew that was coming. What was bad was the fact that Izanami was, as he said, a deus ex machina. Its terrible 16th century Moliere-type, writing. The next Uchiha Dojutsu just so happens to be the exact jutsu needed to defeat Kabuto, an enemy that Itachi had no previous knowledge and contact with ... absolutely terrible writing.

Also, Kabuto's Sage Mode was far from random; just like how people assumed Izamani was coming after Izanagi, many people made the inference that there was no way only frogs had the Sage Mode ability; also, why wouldn't Kabuto have perfect counters to the Sharingan? His Lord and Master was consistently trolled by the Sharingan.


----------



## Veo (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what you get when Kishimoto is giving plot to his favorite character. Izanami is just LOL.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 14, 2012)

OutlawJohn said:


> People ... he's not saying Izanami being introduced was bad; we all knew that was coming. What was bad was the fact that Izanami was, as he said, a deus ex machina. Its terrible 16th century Moliere-type, writing. The next Uchiha Dojutsu just so happens to be the exact jutsu needed to defeat Kabuto, an enemy that Itachi had no previous knowledge and contact with ... absolutely terrible writing.


Kabuto's abilities were introduced in chapter 580.  Izanami was mentioned in chapter 581.  

It's probably more along the lines that Kabuto's abilities were tailored to make Izanami the only option for the Uchiha brothers.  I mean, Sage mode gave Kabuto _shades_.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 14, 2012)

It wasn't the worst, but it was below par. The month long flashback didn't help though.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

I liked it.

We never saw Itachi pusehd to his limit because Itachi is one of the strongest characters to ever appear in the magna and has never fought anyone tougher than him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 15, 2012)

Not the worst.

Because I treat each arc equally. :ho


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You forgot to mention Kabuto had no killing intent towards Sasuke, which may have limited his use of Muki Tensei. You also forgot to mention Kabuto didnt used his power edo tensei, had he done so the fight would be a stomp, you also forgot to mention that if Kabuto didnt gave a shit about ET he would had simply ended Itachi in 5 handseals.
> 
> Stop with the "no killing intent" "gimp" shit, when Kabuto was way more gimped.



It's pretty obvious that Kabuto could have healed any non-fatal damage on Sasuke's body. Also I doubt he wanted Sasuke's body as much as he wanted his eyes.

I agree on the ET part, but the Kabuto in question is SM Kabuto without his ET summons.

@The part about ending ET, wasn't that the prize? Kabuto's aim was to prevent the end of ET, whereas Itachi's was to end it?

I think that the general consensus is that the fight would have been a LOT better if there was some killing intent involved. Sadly, the stipulations forbade it.

I can only hope for Kabuto vs Sasuke or Itachi's upcoming flashback to witness some bloodlust...


----------



## Shaz (Jun 15, 2012)

At the end I was just like 

Really, I thought it got a bit one sided too quickly.


----------



## SaturdayMourning (Jun 15, 2012)

The worst would be the intital Orochimaru vs Itachi fight. Orochi jobbed hooooord against him.

The feared and well known legendary sannin of Hidden Leaf with years of experience and knowledge...one shotted by a Uchiha "prodigy".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)

> You forgot to mention Kabuto had no killing intent towards Sasuke, which may have limited his use of Muki Tensei. You also forgot to mention Kabuto didnt used his power edo tensei, had he done so the fight would be a stomp, you also forgot to mention that if Kabuto didnt gave a shit about ET he would had simply ended Itachi in 5 handseals.
> 
> Stop with the "no killing intent" "gimp" shit, when Kabuto was way more gimped.


still beating the dead horse while Kabutops is getting assraped by Itachis suitons over and over 


the fight - it was pretty bad, but not the worst and it had Itachi and new jutsus, so


----------



## Veo (Jun 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Kabuto's abilities were introduced in chapter 580.  Izanami was mentioned in chapter 581.
> 
> It's probably more along the lines that Kabuto's abilities were tailored to make Izanami the only option for the Uchiha brothers.  I mean, Sage mode gave Kabuto _shades_.



I completely agree with you


----------



## Leuconoe (Jun 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Absolute shite it was. But it wasn't the worst.
> 
> 
> *That* was the worst, and only that, IMO.
> ...



Of all the fights I've never seen in Naruto, that was...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2012)

Not the worst but very close


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

The fight made me sick, simple as that. 

Kabuto was hyped in such a short amount of time, as well as assraped in such a small amount of time in which his scaley snake ass nearly split.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2012)

things wrong with the fight

adding Sasuke
No point in dropping the kid in there for the battle. Sure you could have had him get his explanation but he didn't need to be in the fight.

Flash back in the middle.
There are usually flashbacks but one that long and so unbelievably dull that it completely knocked out any hype that the battle could have possibly had ever.

Izanami
Explains its fucking self

TEXT, TEXT, TEXT AND MORE FLOWERY MONOLOGUES
Does neither side understand the concept of punch a friend while he's talking? I don't need explanation as the battle is going. Give me that shit at the beginning or end, I want fists to faces not a debate at Calgary hall.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldn't say the worst fight ever. It was actually kind of good to be honest. What annoyed me, however, was the constant flashbacks. That was irritating but I believed when the action was going it was really stimulated.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Kabuto's flashback was 

Could of been better to be honest, it was too buttered up with memories gaining sympathy to try and be satisfying.


----------



## JPongo (Jun 16, 2012)

It was actually Itachi/Sasuke vs. massively-gimped Kabuto.

It wasn't the worst but it was stinking bad for an asspull result.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree. I did not enjoy the fight. Mainly because we had very little action with a massive amount of flashbacks and lecturing occurring right in the center of the battle. The flashback killed a lot of the momentum it had. Besides that, I didn't feel any kind of tension in the battle, unlike Tobi v Naruto or Madara and the Kages. Mainly due to the fact that both sides were being held back to a degree. Following up after such impressive/overpowered fights like the aforementioned meant this one seemed, at least to me, not as exciting as it could have been. The placement of the battle also meant that I was really anxious to return to the other battles. Lastly Sasuke was mostly a spectator and was seemingly saved a couple of times, making him look incompetent.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2012)

-kabuto's flashbacks sucked and took too long
-itachi talked way too much, he needed to just solo and stop the talking 
-sasuke was horrible and got pretty good at cheerleading 
-kabuto is overconfident and extremely stupid for a so called genius
-izanami explanation and procedure wasted 2 full chapters since everybody came up with different explanations on what is does anyway 
-the brothers were heavily restricted and kabuto lacked edos help 
-every single speech bubble told us something we already knew


yes it was pretty bad, definately not the worst though. gaara vs his dad easily takes that spot


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2012)

The only thing I liked about it were some of Kabuto's abilities, but everything aside from that was complete shit, Itachi really didn't need more pointless hax out of the blue.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 17, 2012)

its not the best, but its certaintly not the worst. 

OP, your just ranting because of itachis position/ performance in the fight...which, while not amazing, were not a dealbreaker as far as im concerned.

Fights entertain me mostly based on how cool all of the moves, jutsu's, and strategies are. When talking soley about fights, characterization/ conversations between the combatants are second in importance to me.

So, kabuto displaying all of his cool dna abilities in sage mode, the bro's teamwork, itachi's getting cut in half, and all of the nifty sword tricks made this battle far from the worst in the series.

Now, if your just looking at a fight for the characters to finally do bad to show their vulnerable for plots sake- yeah, i could see you hating it.

But I think you should consider the cool facter op- as theres no way this was less cool than... say... team oboro vs. team 7 in the chuunin exams.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 17, 2012)

I certainly feel it's one of the worst now that it's over.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 17, 2012)

whats with all of the "only 2 chapters of fighting" nonsense?

579: Action everywhere

580: 13 of the 16 pages of fighting.

581: yeah, like 1 page of action

582: 4 pages of fighting

583: flashback

584: flashback

585: action everywhere

586: action everywhere

587: like 3 pages of action.

Its not exactly oozing action, but its not only 2 chapters like some have claimed.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Jun 17, 2012)

Naw, I think the worst fight in the series is definitely Naruto vs Kakuzu. It was heavily implied that Naruto got strong as hell after the Wind Training he did, and yet, the only thing we saw him do was use Rasenshuriken...


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't believe this fap is going on.

KL is getting smelly. We need a new chapter fast


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (Jun 17, 2012)

I really liked the fight with Izanami and its explanation and Kabuto having Sage Mode.
I am also satisfied with the outcome of the fight. The only thing that I disliked was the flashback of Kabuto's past.

Edit: The worst fight was definitely Kakashi's rampage against the seven Swordsmen that Kishi offpaneled


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Jun 17, 2012)

Dat Uchiha Itachi said:


> I really liked the fight with Izanami and its explanation and Kabuto having Sage Mode.
> I am also satisfied with the outcome of the fight. The only thing that I disliked was the flashback of Kabuto's past.



Yeah, really. But the reason I didn't like it was that Sasuke was pretty much there for support. It would've been cooler if he did more, showing us some of his new feats on someone that isn't fodder, like Kabuto.


----------



## lathia (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, and only due to Izanami. Kind of logic is that Kishimoto...


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (Jun 17, 2012)

Shadow Eclipse said:


> Yeah, really. But the reason I didn't like it was that Sasuke was pretty much there for support. It would've been cooler if he did more, showing us some of his new feats on someone that isn't fodder, like Kabuto.



Sasuke will show his true power of the EMS hopefully against Naruto. Also I hope that by poking Sasuke's forehead, Itachi will give him the Sword of Totsuka and the Yata Mirror. I think these treasures are just too strong to let them vanish along with Itachi. Also Kabuto is no fodder, he just had bad luck to have an incredibly strong opponent like Itachi


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 17, 2012)

*Well, i found Kabuto's arsenal enjoyable at least..*


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Jun 17, 2012)

Dat Uchiha Itachi said:


> Sasuke will show his true power of the EMS hopefully against Naruto. Also I hope that by poking Sasuke's forehead, Itachi will give him the Sword of Totsuka and the Yata Mirror. I think these treasures are just too strong to let them vanish along with Itachi. Also Kabuto is no fodder, he just had bad luck to have an incredibly strong opponent like Itachi



No, what I meant by that is that Kabuto isn't fodder, but in fact, he's the opposite, and I wanted him to go more all out against Kabuto, but instead, all Sasuke's been showing his powers to is actual fodder, no named ninja.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> whats with all of the "only 2 chapters of fighting" nonsense?
> 
> 579: Action everywhere
> 
> ...



i think all they read was "uchiha......... i hate uchiha "

this was a similair reaction to sasuke vs danzu, vs kages. "sasuke bores me  "


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 17, 2012)

Also most humiliating stomp in NV..


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 17, 2012)

SpiRo said:


> Also most humiliating stomp in NV..



I agree, Kabuto stomped Itachi a little too much before Sasuke helped him cast Izanami


----------



## Algol (Jun 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i think all they read was "uchiha......... i hate uchiha "
> 
> this was a similair reaction to sasuke vs danzu, vs kages. "sasuke bores me  "



("too long; didn't read" provided at bottom)

well actually, that is quite accurate. for me at least, it's because the sharingan-plot-shield is so overwhelming with sasuke and by extension his brother. they get backed in to a corner so heavily, and then the sharingan triggers something new just to fit the situation (sasuke putting out amaterasu on karin/bee clone, susanoo coming right when A slammed sasuke, susanoo blocking kirin [that was a cool one though, because i thought that was it for susanoo], and fucking izanami in itself) the danzo fight was sweet though, but the changing danzo's sense of time thing, while cool, kind of counts here too. danzo relied on his izanagi timing, and all of a sudden the sharingan affected his sense of time in the real-world, not like how tsukiyomi was supposed to do it in fake world. 

and part 1 we had tsukiyomi introduced right after kakashi proved able to slightly keep up with itachi, then amaterasu when jiraiya backed him and kisame into a corner.

it doesn't even need to be sharingan. sasuke GETS A HAWK OUT OF NOWHERE that never shows up again. and don't even get me started on the great escape from deidara. that's why their fights, except their actual brother fight, bored me, because dues ex machina saves the day, not clever story-telling

to me personally, that makes their plot-shield even more overwhelming than naruto's, because we already know the kyubi is a nuke in a bottle and naruto can draw on it in time of pressure since land of waves. it's established to come out at those moments, while nothing the sharignan triggers is anything short of miraculous and out of nowhere at that time. and naruto and kurama had to become bros eventually, as we saw recently now.

but also, naruto loses a lot, or wins by getting saved a lot, and then overcoming crazy odds with bursts of awesome never-give-up gar strength or clever tactics (resisting shinra tensei, third raikage spear thing, bunshin feint, bijuu mode, head-butting gaara, completing rasengan using a bunshin on kabuto, never-give-up digging to punch neji). 

it's entertaining. his ultimate techniques and modes fail at doing the job the first time around, but he still tries to work his way to victory. and allies saved him those fights/moments when he failed, making for good story-telling moments, rather than a new trick out of nowhere. that's how a lot of the non-main character fights go in this manga anyway... but the uchihas apparently have to win because the sharingan can do whatever the fuck it wants. so yeah, that is what i don't find entertaining.

also naruto's part 2 fights have that "will he or won't he get captured this time" kind of tension, as everyone thinks the kyubi will get ripped out and we need the juubi. sasuke unfortunately has been destined to rematch naruto, so never much tension there (again, this is just how i see it)

*TL;DR:* allies and the tactics and the will to never give up in a fight is to a non-uchiha, as just the sharingan is to an uchiha


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2012)

the tears of frustration, head pat, piling up horns & suiton-rape kind of make it up


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 17, 2012)

Kabuto crying.. Itachi TNJed him into tears


----------



## Stratogabo (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's the worst, but _only_ because right now I'm too lazy to try and remember other stupid fights.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 18, 2012)

To me, the outcome of the fight wasn't all that bad, but the way they reached the outcome was extremely anti-climactic and unexciting.  

At times, it seemed like a pokemon battle.


----------

